# Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem



## ibizastyler (19. August 2019)

*Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Hallo liebe Com,

wie es der Betreff bereits vermuten lässt, funktioniert mein WLAN im Haus nicht richtig. 

Ich verwende derzeit eine FB 7590 und drei 1750E WLAN Repeater. Einer ist im OG, einer im Keller und einer in der Garage. 
Die FB befindet sich zentral im EG bei der TAE Dose. 

Bis  vor ca 8 Wochen ging alles relativ einfach gut, aber mittlerweile funktioniert nur noch das 2.4GHz Band ohne Probleme. Bei 5GHz reißt die Verbindung oft ab. 
Die erste Vermutung war, dass ich nun auf einem Sammelport im Backend hänge (Telekom), aber die Analyse der FB spuckt zig CRC Fehler aus (mittlerweile über 5000) und auf dem Backend NULL. Es kann natürlich trotzdem sein, dass bei der Telekom der Wurm drin ist, weil ich auch mit LAN ab und zu Timeouts habe. Prinzipiell denke ich aber, dass die FB einen Schlag hat. 

Was ich nun gerne hätte:
Ein sehr gut funktionierendes WLAN System 🙄😅 und am besten gleich mit WLAN 6 (.ax), weil ein separates System eh verhältnismäßig viel kostet und ich nicht nächstes Jahr gleich wieder einkaufen möchte. 

Zum einen sind wir hier im Ort auf WLAN Call angewiesen, weil wir nur im Garten zwei Striche LTE haben. Mein Büro befindet sich im Keller, wie es sich für einen ITler gehört 😉 also geht ohne WLAN Call gar nichts. 

Meine Favoriten wären folgende:
Netgear Nighthawk AX11000 AX12 ab €'*'451,69 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

ASUS RT-AX88U ab €'*'284,70 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Ubiquiti Amplifi HD Set ab €'*'338,26 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU - leider ohne AX. 

Ich brauche entweder ein starkes zentrales System, damit ich im ganzen Haus und Garten Empfang habe oder zentral mit Access Points. 
Die Fritzbox soll dann nur als Modem und DECT AP dienen. 

Die Frage ist nur, ob dann WLAN Call immer noch funktioniert...

Ich bin momentan recht ratlos, vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar gute Vorschläge, damit ich wieder ruhig schlafen kann 😉

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## DOcean (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

die Unifi Geräte (haben selber 2 im Einsatz) funken sehr gut, und haben Funktionen auf Enterprise Niveau 

(hab 2x Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC Long Range ab €' '93,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU)

Wenn es geht würde ich Kabel zu den APs ziehne um eine gute und stabile der APs hinzukriegen


----------



## Matusalem (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Bezüglich WiFi 6 einfach mal per Suchmaschine nach WPA3 und WPA3.1 Ausschau halten.

Der Fall zeigt mal wieder , mir jedenfalls, das es meistens ratsam bei einer neuen Technologie die 2. Generation abzuwarten. Gerade wenn man ein stabiles System und nicht viel Zeit investieren möchte lohnt es sich nicht das neueste zu kaufen. Meist spart man auch noch ein wenig Geld.

Wenn es Mesh sein soll dann genau schauen welche Geräte wirklich Mesh-fähig sind. Netgear hat da z.B. mit dem Orbi sein eigenes System und viele separate Netgear-Router sind "nicht" Mesh-fähig.

Bevor man hunderte wenn nicht tausend Euro ausgibt kann man natürlich auch einen Blick werfen warum evtl. das AVM-System nicht so will wie es soll. Wurden z.B. Kanäle gewählt die in Konkurrenz zu einem Wetterradar stehen ? Mal manuelle Kanalwahl probieren und einen unteren 5GHz Kanal einstellen.


----------



## NatokWa (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Habe ebenfalls ne FB 7590 mit 3x 1750E am laufen und absolut keine Probleme .

Allerdings läuft das ganze erst seit dem Moment Problemlos seit ich die Kanäle von HAND eingestellt habe , die Automatik spinnt da völlig rum und schaltet gerne auf Kanäle die entweder durch Nachbars gestört sind oder teils gar net von den Geräten erreicht werden können die da ins Netz wollen . Auch haebn die Repeater am Anfang den Mesh-Dienst verweigert bis ich sie auf einen Tip aus'm Netz hin mal per Lan-Kabel direkt an die FB angeschlossen hab .  AM besten mal nachschauen ob die bei dir (TE) auch wirklich auf Mesh laufen ! Die MÜSSEN in der Mesh-Übersicht dieses kleine blaue Mesh-Symbol dran haben sonst ist das NICHT Aktiv und produziert (vor allem) CRC und andere Fehler (+5Gz verweigert gerne den Dienst).


----------



## ibizastyler (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Danke für eure Antworten!!

Also die Repeater laufen definitiv auf Mesh. 

Gestern habe ich jedoch wieder auf automatische Kanalsuche umgestellt, weil ich mir dachte, dass es deshalb nicht mehr richtig läuft. 

An den Standorten der Repeater habe ich auch nichts geändert, aber die Signalstärke ist dennoch nicht mehr die selbe als zuvor. 

Ich würde eben gerne ein 5GHz Mesh haben und zusätzlich ein 2.4ghz, aber das 5er soll priorisiert werden. 
Geht das mit dem Ubiquity?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ibizastyler (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Hier noch ein paar Infos zu den Kanälen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben eine Doppelhaushälfte und leider funken zwei Nachbarn auch noch fleißig 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NatokWa (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Da muss nix "Priorisiert" werden . Bei mir hat das 5Ghz Net schlicht ein "5GHz" beim Netzwerknamen dazu gesetzt bekommen sodas die beiden Frequenzbereiche eindeutig getrennt sind . Beides läuft auf vollem Speed , und der hängt idr. vom Endgerät ab welches das Netz nutzen will .

BTW : Die übersicht in Sachen "Kanäle" auf der Seite wo die Kanäle auch eingestellt werden ist WEIT Aussagekräftiger als das TransferLog .....


----------



## ibizastyler (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe eben nochmal gemessen... Sowas hatte ich noch nie und selbst auf der Terrasse hatte ich immer zwischen 180-210 MBit... Sehr strange 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ibizastyler (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

vielleicht hat ein "netter" Nachbar aufgerüstet  und funkt nun auch mit 5Ghz...

Du könntest mal versuchen auf höheren Kanäle zu wechseln (aber wegen dem Wetterradar oder was war das noch gleich) kann es da auch Probleme geben...


----------



## ibizastyler (19. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man nun auch deutlich, dass die Fritzbox manchmal einfach so zusammenbricht... Sobald ich mit dem Repeater verbunden bin ist alles ok...?!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matusalem (20. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Generell ist WLAN undurchsichtig. Viele Teilnehmer teilen sich die gleichen Frequenzen und versuchen sich so gut es geht zu koordinieren, was aber immer nur so mittelprächtig gelingen kann, da nicht jeder jeden "sieht" sozusagen und vieles nicht deterministisch abläuft. Einbrüche können aus unterschiedlichen Gründen vorkommen und je nach dem wo man sich befindet und zu welchem Gerät man sich verbindet auch variieren. Spätestens wenn der Nachbar auf der gleichen Frequenz sehr aktiv ist, teilt man sich die Bandbreite und natürlich sinkt dann die eigene ca. um die Hälfte, wenn gerade gesendet wird.

Eine Schwäche von dem AVM-Mesh ist, dass im "Backhaul" also zwischen Repeatern <-> Router kein eigenes exklusives Funkmodul benutzt wird. Somit wird bei AVM aber auch bei vielen anderen mit den beiden zur Verfügung stehenden Funkmodulen (1 x 2,4GHz, 1 x 5 GHz) zwischen den Endgeräten und den Funkmodulen jongliert. Klappt normalerweise auch ganz gut. Von den Screenshots ist zu entnehmen, das bei Dir aus WLAN Sicht durchaus auch schon ein bisschen was los ist.

Du solltest das 2,4GHz Band auf Kanal 11 legen, da hast du am meisten Ruhe. Generell sollte man die Kanäle 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 10 meiden, da diese sich immer mit zwei anderen Kanälen der üblichen Muster ( 1, 5, 9 oder 1, 6, 11) überschneiden. Die 40MHz Kanalbreite sind schön für eine hohe Datenrate, sorgen aber eher dafür das es mal zu Einbrüchen durch Konkurrenz kommt. Hier kann man auch probieren und  den für sich besten Kompromiss wählen.
Auf dem 5GHz Band solltest Du mal versuchen die Verwendung von 160Mhz auszuschalten und den Kanal 52 verwenden. Zu einem gehst Du dann ein wenig der Konkurrenz aus dem Weg, zum anderen ist 80Mhz ein wenig robuster (ein paar wenige dBm) was  den Signalempfang angeht.

Wenn alles nichts hilft kann man natürlich auch über ein Tri-Band Mesh System nachdenken. Tri-Band = drei Funkmodule, 1 x 2,4 und 5GHz zu den Endgeräten und 1 x 5Ghz exklusiv zwischen den einzelnen Mesh-Geräten. So spontan kommt mir hier Netgear Orbi in den Sinn.

Doch WLAN bleibt WLAN. Es gibt immer das Risiko das es weiterhin zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## Bongripper666 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Das WLAN meiner 7590 taugt sehr wohl was, sogar mit einem fremden Repeater.

Wobei ich trotz IPTV und 4 mobilen Verbrauchern an keiner Stelle im Haus mehr als 50Mbit WLAN Bandbreite benötige. Ich frage mich eh, was die Leute durch ihr WLAN jagen, dass 100Mbit als langsam bezeichnet werden.


----------



## NatokWa (20. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Naja ... ich hätte z.B. 450MBit I-Net Leitung ..... wenn da über's WLan nur ein Bruchteil ankommen würde , würds mich ärgern . Aber ich habe 0 andere Funknetze in Reichweite und somit keine Probleme *g*

Beim TE sieht das leider völlig anders aus ... ich würde beim 5Ghz Band ausprobieren ob alle Entgeräte die 100'ter Freqs mitmachen (verbinden) da diese schön leer sind , gerade die hohe Bandbreite ist empfindlicher was Störungen angeht .....


----------



## IICARUS (20. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Die Reichweite des 5 GHz Band ist auch nicht so hoch wie mit dem 2,4 GHz Band.

Bei uns ist das Zimmer zu meinem Sohn nicht so weit. Aber wir haben ein paar Hindernisse dazwischen wie Betonwand, Schränke usw. Die 5 GHz kamen besser an und damit konnte er mit gutem Empfang auch die volle Leistung unserer Leitung beziehen. Aber oft kam das Signal so schwach an das es am ende nicht gut war und es sehr instabil wurde. Das 2,4 GHz Band kam zwar besser an, aber die volle Leistung konnte er damit nicht erreichen.

Am ende haben wird das ganze mittels D-Lan gelöst was bei ihm überwiegend gut läuft. Hierbei hat er sich zu einem Gerät entschieden womit er nicht nur das Lan bekommt sondern auch in seinem Zimmer das W-Lan dazu für seine W-Lans nutzen kann.


----------



## jobas1 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Hallo

Fritz M-Komfort ist kein echtes Mesh und schwieriger umsetzbar wenn es größer aufgebaut wird, es wird sehr Schreckhaft, verwirrt und verliert auch sehr schnell die Verbindungen untereinander, und hält seine Partner für Störsender.
Apps auf dem Smartphone sind meistens unbrauchbar, ein Spektrum Analyzer zeigt die Ursachen.
Fritz Wlan App zeigt Fake Geschwindigkeiten an, obwohl keine Verbindung zum Mesh Master oder Internet besteht.
Wifiman von Ubiquiti verwenden, und unter Discovery alle Repeater im Mesh Ping prüfen.  

Für ein Fritz Mesh über 1100m² und in zwei Häusern auf allen Etagen, habe ich mehrere Monate benötigt, bis es breitbandig ungestört von Nachbarn, Mikrowellen, Wetterradaren und durch die dicksten Stahlbetondecken lief.
8 Accesspoints wurden es, eine alte 7390 habe ich nicht mehr verwendet, sie störte alle paar Tage die gesamte Anlage.

Ein Mesh von Ubiquiti ist deutlich einfacher aufzubauen, bei massiven Problemen muss man aber ebenfalls messen.
Prinzipiell laufen beide Meshs heute gut, ob von Ubiquiti oder AVM, stören kann man sie beide, das AVM ist nur etwas schneller und leichter störbar, da es kein waschechtes Mesh System ist. 

MfG jobas


----------



## NatokWa (21. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Ja ok , das ist ein leines Problem beim Fritz Mesh ... alle Repeater brauchen direkten Zugang zum Mesh-Master und können nicht selbst einen noch weiter entfernten Repeater steuern ..... ist also eher ein Fork-Net statt ein echtes Netz . SOlange der Router aber Zentral steht funzt das recht gut . Bei 2 Häusern hätte ich schlicht 2 Netze gemacht und die über 2 Router laufen lassen welche untereinander mit Kabel verbunden sind . Jedes Haus ein eigenes WLan-Netz im gemeinsamen Master-Netz und gut ist .


----------



## jobas1 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 - WLAN taugt nichts - suche eigenständiges Meshsystem*

Hatte zuvor zwei Wlan Netze 7490 mit einer 7390 und danach 4020 in dem anderen Haus, das WLAN war zuvor immer schlechter.
Die 7390 hatte zwei Überspannungsschäden aus der VDSL Leitung, innerhalb 2Monaten ohne NTBA und Splitter.
Nach dem zweiten mal habe ich das Modem IC abgetrennt, statt es nochmal zu erneuern, und sie als Repeater genutzt.

Wlan funktionierte also noch nie gescheid, was hauptsächlich meine Frauen bemerkten. 
Das hatte viele Gründe zb. störende LED und ESL Birnen, Saugroboter, Powerlans, Mikrowellen, Marderschrecks, taube Elkos in Schaltnetzteilen, Interferenzen, USB Ladegeräte usw.
Powerlan ist heute komplett entfernt, VDSL Leitung zu unbelasteten End Stromleitungen 50cm Abstand und sind abgeschirmt.
CRC in der Fritzbox über Jahre hinweg schon 0, die VDSL Synchronisation hält nun auch bei den stärksten Gewittern.
Zuvor >10000CRC Fehler und die VDSL50 Synchronisation brach Täglich 3-12mal zusammen, immer wenn Develo Powerlan auf 20Mhz hoch schaltete.
Die Datenraten sind heute rund um die Uhr mehr als Vertraglich zugesichert ist, wann sie die alten Kupferkabel auf 250000 schalten, steht noch nicht fest.
Die neuen falschen Kabel der Telekom (Wellenwiderstand) wurden entfernt, eigene 100Ohm verwendet, der neue APL wurde von mir ebenfalls selbst geerdet.
Da fragt man sich schon welche Techniker bei der Telekom arbeiten, die ihre eigenen Vorschriften und die VDE nicht kennen.
Überspannungsschutz ist ein ALL95101 VDSL, Hauptverteiler 4x1,2KV, 4x275V 40KA im Trafohaus nebenan dürften 6KV Ableiter eingebaut sein.

Neuestes Projekt:
Als das neue Mesh kaum etwas brachte, und sogar alles noch verschlechtert hat, muste ich mit einem Spektrum Analyser mal wieder nachschauen wo die Probleme her kommen.
Es ist reine Glückssache wenn es mit 30-40 Funkstörsendern in den Häusern heute funktioniert, auch Markenprodukte werden irgendwann zu Störsendern ohne das man es bemerkt. 

Das nächste Mesh wird bei mir Triband 1Ghz 2,4Ghz und 5Ghz der Aufwand lohnt sich glaube nicht, lege aktuell gerade Hunderte Meter Lan Kabel zusätzlich zum Strom bei Junior, wenn ich sie brauche schließe ich sie erst an.
Das beste Mesh ist zwischen den WLAN AP an der Decke ohne PowerLine mit einem LAN Kabel, Antenne Omnidirektional und keine Fritz Rundstrahler.

Fritz Mesh höchstens zwei Dualband Repeater über LAN Kabel weit weg von der Fritzbox und dem anderen Repeater oder Sendeleistung reduzieren wegen Interferenzen.
Mikrowellen mit Inverter statt Trafo, lassen im Betrieb mehr Kanäle 1-8 auf 2,4Ghz frei und schalten das WLAN nicht auf 20Mhz rund um die Uhr herunter. 
Günstige oder undichte Mikrowellen schalten praktisch das WLAN komplett ab, wenn zufällig gerade Crossband in der Automatik von AVM verwendet wird.
Danach ist es oft ein Glücksspiel das sich das Mesh wieder korrekt findet, wenn alles auf Automatik steht. 

Für kleine Meshs ist ein Fritz OK, bei großen Meshs sollte man sowieso immer messen.


----------

